# Bow Man



## Barbara L (Dec 26, 2005)

It took me awhile to figure this game out.  I saw the computer's guy shooting to the left and I shot that way too.  Then I realized that he was off-screen to the right and I was supposed to be shooting at him!  It can get a little gross (only if stick men bleeding grosses you out), but this is pretty fun.   

http://www.nata2.info/humor/flash/bowman.swf

 Barbara


----------



## 240brickman (Dec 27, 2005)

Barb, I wish I could have screen capped this game.  I played vs.  the computer,  and I got shot through the head, TWICE.  I kept on shooting back, though!

--J


----------



## middie (Dec 27, 2005)

lol i LIKE this game !


----------



## cara (Dec 27, 2005)

it's great.. I just shot myself into my foot.....


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2005)

my poor aching head!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 27, 2005)

He shot me up pretty good, but I did my share of damage too!  

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 27, 2005)

This is just SICK.....and I LOVE it hehehehehehehe


----------



## TXguy (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh yeah!!! Uh-Huh!!! First time I got my butt whooped, but the second I won after firing only 2 arrows and didn't get touched! Oh Yeah!!! Uh-Huh!!!


----------

